# COPINGVOLCEL GETS CAUGHT ON TV GTFIH



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

video: 

password: copingvolcel
the thread that started it all: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...me-from-a-youtube-comment-section-jfl.344860/
tags: *@Austrian Oak @Master @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her @knajjd @Gargantuan @Alexanderr* *@TraumatisedOgre @Mongrelcel @goat2x @Acnno @hairyballscel @xefo @16tyo @Chad1212 @FastBananaCEO @kjsbdfiusdf @Original @datboijj @copingvolcel[/USER] @sytyl @DharkDC @Rope2647 @Original @toth77 @NarcyChadlite @portuguesecel @BIGDICCJIM @AscendingHero @Alban @Rift678 @ArvidGustavsson @sloopnoob @Warlow @RichardSpencel @BrendioEEE @Ritalincel @Adriana Lima @PrestonYnot @copingolivierlazurecel*


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 11, 2021)

Mirin IP grabber


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 11, 2021)

It's mog or be mogged


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 11, 2021)

What Rick and Morty episode was this originally?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 11, 2021)

it was a waste of ur time to do this cuz no one would rlly watch a vid this long tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 11, 2021)

oh my god


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> What Rick and Morty episode was this originally?


the pickle lazure one


Original said:


> oh my god


have fun kirbo


Proex said:


> it was a waste of ur time to do this cuz no one would rlly watch a vid this long tbh


theres no content left on .me so idc


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 11, 2021)

legit caging


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 11, 2021)

Original said:


> legit caging







EX DEE


----------



## lutte (May 11, 2021)

Olivier Lazure is a good name


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Mirin IP grabber


ik ur kidding but its literally dailymotion
u can even reply and click



this thing to see the source
i would upload on yt if it didnt assfuck me with a copyright strike (an unlisted video at that too)


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 11, 2021)

Proex said:


> it was a waste of ur time to do this cuz no one would rlly watch a vid this long tbh


cope i’m watching the entire thing


----------



## hairyballscel (May 11, 2021)

.me is making vids like this while chad pumps their oneitis


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (May 11, 2021)

you should've put the password in your sig to keep the bluepillers out


----------



## happybread (May 11, 2021)

who is @copingvolcel


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

GucciBananaBrick said:


> you should've put the password in your sig to keep the bluepillers out


maybe but many are on mobile


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 11, 2021)

egoy getting raped by the simps
his graduation photo getting squished




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2021)

*Would rather read a copingvolcel essay than watch this 22 minute video but repped for effort.*


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 11, 2021)

actually got emotional at the end


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 11, 2021)

brb gonna watch


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (May 11, 2021)

Honestly i can't lie, dnrd


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 11, 2021)

Watched every second of it


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 11, 2021)

brutal not included pill


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> brutal not included pill


yea sorry it was the perfect opportunity that there were 7 cops there and 7 mods here so naturally all the roles were taken


----------



## Alexanderr (May 11, 2021)

Caged, thanks for including me though.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 11, 2021)

Still takes less time watching this vid than reading one copingvolcel essay


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 11, 2021)

Private video


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 11, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Private video


u had one job bro


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (May 11, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> u had one job bro


Sorry didn't read


----------



## yams (May 11, 2021)

Worth the 22 minutes


----------



## Acnno (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 12, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> video:
> 
> password: copingvolcel
> the thread that started it all: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...me-from-a-youtube-comment-section-jfl.344860/
> tags: *@Austrian Oak @Master @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her @knajjd @Gargantuan @Alexanderr* *@TraumatisedOgre @Mongrelcel @goat2x @Acnno @hairyballscel @xefo @16tyo @Chad1212 @FastBananaCEO @kjsbdfiusdf @Original @datboijj @copingvolcel[/USER] @sytyl @DharkDC @Rope2647 @Original @toth77 @NarcyChadlite @portuguesecel @BIGDICCJIM @AscendingHero @Alban @Rift678 @ArvidGustavsson @sloopnoob @Warlow @RichardSpencel @BrendioEEE @Ritalincel @Adriana Lima @PrestonYnot @copingolivierlazurecel*



Sorry unexpected error occurred


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 12, 2021)

does the video lore even make sense?


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 12, 2021)




----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 12, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Sorry didn't read


*didnt iq


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 12, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> does the video lore even make sense?


not supposed to, its literally just supposed to be memes
but ofc youd be the only nigga to point that out


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 12, 2021)

three said:


> Sorry unexpected error occurred


make sure no spaces before or after the password


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 12, 2021)

Hey hey ya dinga suck dinga dinga fugger?


----------



## Deleted member 13854 (May 13, 2021)

i laughed so hard holy shit

great video OP watched the whole thing


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (May 13, 2021)

it wont load for me tbh


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> it wont load for me tbh


i think tap on the circle


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i think tap on the circle


still not working, it just wont load

maybe upload a yt video, and only send the link to members that are known not to be glowies?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> still not working, it just wont load
> 
> maybe upload a yt video, and only send the link to members that are known not to be glowies?


i tried that already but it wont show to others because of copyright 
maybe try opening it on pc if youre on mobile or vice versa


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (May 13, 2021)

dude thats one LONG ASS clip


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 14, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> the pickle lazure one
> 
> have fun kirbo
> 
> theres no content left on .me so idc


early last year a thread like this wouldve gotten 100+ reacts in 2 days


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 16, 2021)

WTF. High effort video. Well made.

I like @copingvolcel , even though he regularly kinda aggressive and not so nice to me. For no good reason, imo. Just for having a different opinion


----------



## reptiles (May 16, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> video:
> 
> password: copingvolcel
> the thread that started it all: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...me-from-a-youtube-comment-section-jfl.344860/
> tags: *@Austrian Oak @Master @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her @knajjd @Gargantuan @Alexanderr* *@TraumatisedOgre @Mongrelcel @goat2x @Acnno @hairyballscel @xefo @16tyo @Chad1212 @FastBananaCEO @kjsbdfiusdf @Original @datboijj @copingvolcel[/USER] @sytyl @DharkDC @Rope2647 @Original @toth77 @NarcyChadlite @portuguesecel @BIGDICCJIM @AscendingHero @Alban @Rift678 @ArvidGustavsson @sloopnoob @Warlow @RichardSpencel @BrendioEEE @Ritalincel @Adriana Lima @PrestonYnot @copingolivierlazurecel*




NGL i didn't cage this hard since i've watched the GO ER Vedio fuark this vid is a work of art a magnum opus of the ages


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 17, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> You really took the time to edit the whole last episode of Death Note just to make this meme. I’m very impressed


ye one day my sleep sched got really fucked and i slept throughout the day and woke up at night. So i came up with this idea and finished it that night, was kinda fun actually


----------



## godsmistake (May 18, 2021)

good shit


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 18, 2021)

Coping voluntary celibate


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 26, 2021)

@copingvolcel thoughts?


----------



## DoctorPMA (May 27, 2021)

video is too long for a meme. Dont feel like watching


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 27, 2021)

DoctorPMA said:


> video is too long for a meme. Dont feel like watching


Dn ask


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> *@Ritalincel *


*Hi.*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 27, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> *Hi.*


did u watch


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (May 30, 2021)

will watch all 22 mins inshallah


----------



## tyronelite (May 30, 2021)

Very impressive


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 31, 2021)

Still the best thread on the forum


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 31, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Still the best thread on the forum


ty bro, i thought a lot less were gonna watch it tbh


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 2, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> video:
> 
> password: copingvolcel
> the thread that started it all: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...me-from-a-youtube-comment-section-jfl.344860/
> tags: *@Austrian Oak @Master @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her @knajjd @Gargantuan @Alexanderr* *@TraumatisedOgre @Mongrelcel @goat2x @Acnno @hairyballscel @xefo @16tyo @Chad1212 @FastBananaCEO @kjsbdfiusdf @Original @datboijj @copingvolcel[/USER] @sytyl @DharkDC @Rope2647 @Original @toth77 @NarcyChadlite @portuguesecel @BIGDICCJIM @AscendingHero @Alban @Rift678 @ArvidGustavsson @sloopnoob @Warlow @RichardSpencel @BrendioEEE @Ritalincel @Adriana Lima @PrestonYnot @copingolivierlazurecel*


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 10, 2021)

Best thread on .org

Caged at copingvolcel asking "where's my oneitis" and it showed Misa amane with Blacked jfl


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 10, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> video:
> 
> password: copingvolcel
> the thread that started it all: https://looksmax.org/threads/i-foun...me-from-a-youtube-comment-section-jfl.344860/
> tags: *@Austrian Oak @Master @Kingkellz @Lorsss @her @knajjd @Gargantuan @Alexanderr* *@TraumatisedOgre @Mongrelcel @goat2x @Acnno @hairyballscel @xefo @16tyo @Chad1212 @FastBananaCEO @kjsbdfiusdf @Original @datboijj @copingvolcel[/USER] @sytyl @DharkDC @Rope2647 @Original @toth77 @NarcyChadlite @portuguesecel @BIGDICCJIM @AscendingHero @Alban @Rift678 @ArvidGustavsson @sloopnoob @Warlow @RichardSpencel @BrendioEEE @Ritalincel @Adriana Lima @PrestonYnot @copingolivierlazurecel*



i got ip grabbed ;((( for starters i live in sweden and am big booty ugly


----------



## Johanjohan (Feb 21, 2022)




----------

